# Is this Anubias?



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, I am new to aquarium. I have purchased this plant from a shop with many other but it's leaves are rotting. 

I have tried google lens and it says that it is Anubias and I shouldn't plant the stem. But the guy in the shop had told me to do so. 

I am confused, help please! Is that Anubias? Should I get it off and tie to a rock or something? The left one has only 2 leaves left and 1 is already rotting.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No, it's not anubias. Not sure what it is.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

That's definitely not anubias. It looks like it may be _Althernanthera ficoidea_ usually sold under the common name of "Green Hedge". If that is the case, I am sorry to inform you that it's not a true aquatic and does best as a terrestrial plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Darksome said:


> That's definitely not anubias. It looks like it may be _Althernanthera ficoidea_ usually sold under the common name of "Green Hedge". If that is the case, I am sorry to inform you that it's not a true aquatic and does best as a terrestrial plant.


You have the ID correct. Not aquatic.


----------



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks! I will get them off and put into a pot!


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't you love stores that sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants. I've been bitten by this at our local shop. Sure looked nice - at least i looked it up on my phone before buying.


----------



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

jake37 said:


> Don't you love stores that sell non-aquatic plants as aquatic plants. I've been bitten by this at our local shop. Sure looked nice - at least i looked it up on my phone before buying.


I would call and ask the guy there what to do. It is good that I asked it here instead or I would still be thinking where I do wrong.


----------

